

Peter Thiel wants to overcome death - thinks Internet isn't sexy anymore - alexhektor
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwirtschaft%2Funternehmen%2F0%2C1518%2C812991%2C00.html

======
GertG
I'm sorry to be negative, but I really can't see the use of linking to a
Google Translate version of a very general German article about someone that
anyone here already knows plenty about.

Well, except for a bit of a laugh, I guess... ("Earth is alien to him".
Right...)

------
zengr
Death gives us sleep, eternal youth, and immortality - Jean Paul

